

You know you've always wanted your portrait in Lego, right? - jbuzbee
http://sailorhg.github.io/legoizer/

======
beyti
Loved the idea.

Just as a quick feedback, you can show a demo link, which sums up everything
nicely without the user to try first.

------
WalterSear
Well, actually, I've wanted a bust.

